# Well... Could not resist ;-)



## Kavanaru (Apr 14, 2012)

After seeing all those nice anitum hybrids here in the last weeks, I could not resist the temptation and got Yang-Ji Apple and Yang-Ji Hawk... Little companion, a mericlone of Cattleya walkeriana flamea 'Tokutsu' 




Untitled by kavanaru, on Flickr

And obviously I was not the only one curious for the new plants 




Got plants? by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, very nice strong plants !!!! And that cat pic is super  !!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice plants you baught there


----------



## Mathias (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice plants! Which vendor carried those crosses?


----------



## Shiva (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice plants! Cats can't resist looking inside a box.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 14, 2012)

Hehe.. Just give her a box or a plastic bag and she will spend hours playing with it.... 

As for the vendor, it is Regina Elsner in Germany... 

Yang-Ji Hawk is labelled in the catalogue as anitumxsanderianum, but the label on the plant is "Paph. Paul Park (anitumxsanderianum)" let's see....


----------



## valenzino (Apr 14, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> Hehe.. Just give her a box or a plastic bag and she will spend hours playing with it....



Also my cat always inside the boxes...sometimes cannot distract...he already inside the box playing with plants!!!Nice purchases.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 14, 2012)

Excellent Choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Clark (Apr 14, 2012)

purrfect.

Looks like the Paphs want to pop soon.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 14, 2012)

Clark said:


> Looks like the Paphs want to pop soon.



I wish...


----------



## eggshells (Apr 14, 2012)

Paul parks is adductum x sanderianum. So it just moght be a confusion between adductum var anitum and anitum. I am yet to get a Yang-ji Hawk. Cat loves some paph action!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice timing in lowering your resistance!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2012)

Those Paphs! :drool:

Great photo of your cat -- snapped the shutter at the purrfect moment!


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2012)

should be great, adductum/anitum makes excellent hybrids.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> After seeing all those nice anitum hybrids here in the last weeks, I could not resist the temptation


Addicted!


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2012)

Wonderful looking plants. 'Can't wait for the flower photos!


----------



## Stone (Apr 16, 2012)

Make sure you show us the Catt when it flowers!!


----------

